# Dinner with members



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

Had dinner tonight with WildBoar and ChucktheButcher. Great food and conversation. Not often can you discuss taking apart different animals and next to you is a table laid out with DTs, Pierre's, Carter's, etc. Mussels, pesto pasta and sautéed zucchini. Simple food for simple people.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 25, 2013)

I gotta come and see you guys


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

who did the cooking? and pics or it didn't happen. it is pretty cool hanging out with others who share our passion for knives, good way to meet new people and socialize as well.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 25, 2013)

tkern said:


> Had dinner tonight with WildBoar and ChucktheButcher. Great food and conversation. Not often can you discuss taking apart different animals and next to you is a table laid out with DTs, Pierre's, Carter's, etc. Mussels, pesto pasta and sautéed zucchini. Simple food for simple people.



I'm highly jealous/grateful that you all had the chance to spend some time together. Sounds just right.


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately there were no picts. WildBoar cooked up some mussels in a coconut sauce then some angel hair w/ pesto. I added some sautéed zucchini w/ a bunch o' stuff thrown in. I brought some lomo, coppa, duck, and pork rillettes to snack on before. It was just a simple home cooked meal that we shared together.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 25, 2013)

tkern said:


> Unfortunately there were no picts.



Yeah well then it didn't happen then.


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn it. I actually never used a Devin Thomas before tonight and **** was it a nice knife.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah well then it didn't happen then.


Yep, you must be hungry after this "imaginary dinner".


----------



## mano (Jul 25, 2013)

For those of you in the Washington D.C. area, go to Art and Soul, where tkern works, give him a heads up and you'll be in for a memorable dinner.




I'd never eat with anyone willing to have me as a dining companion.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm, I can take a pic of leftover pasta w/ pesto tonight, and another pic of the trashcan, which is full of mussel shells.

I'd take a pic of the lomo, cappa, etc., but I'm afraid it will attract undesirables :lol2:

(+ you forgot to mention the lime/ coconut sorbet )


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

I realized that later. The lime coconut sorbet was great.


----------

